# البيلون(الترابة الحلبية)



## أبو نجم (14 مايو 2006)

البيلون (( الترابة الحلبية))​ 
هو نوع من الغضار أو البنتونايت
.................................................................................................................................
يوجد بكميات كبيرة في شمال سورية بالقرب من منطقة عفرين وبالتحديد في منطقة ​ 
عفرين وبالتحديد في منطقة (( دير جمال))​ 
ويختلف وجوده من مكان الى مكان اخر حيث يتم الكشف عنه على عمق 4 الى 6 امتار​ 
منه يميل الى اللون الأبيض وآخر الى الأحمر عندما يستخرج من باطن الأرض ينشر في ​ 
مكان جاف جاف وخال منالحصى تحت أشعة الشمس ويترك حتى يجف .​ 
التحليل الكيميائي للبيلون:
42% أوكسيد سيليس sio2 ​ 
6% أوكسيد حديد Fe2o3 ​ 
13% أوكسيد ألمنيوم AL2O3 ​ 
8% كالسيوم Cao ​ 
8.6% مغنيزيوم mgo ​ 
08% صوديوم Na2o ​ 
02% بوتاسيوم K2o​ 
20% كربونات Caco3 ​ 
21% فاقد بالحرق L.O.I 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​ 
أهم استخداماته:
في القديم كان يستخدم في الحمام وذلك لمعالجة القشرة واضفاء النعومة واللمعان للشعر​ 
ويكون ذلك بأخذ قطعة من البيلون ووضعها بوعاء ماء حتى تذوب ثم يدهن منها الرأس ​ 
ونترك لفتره من الزمن ثم يشطف الشعر.​ 
وبناء عليه يمكن أن يضاف البيلون الى الشامبو فيعطي نعومه للشعر ويعالج فروة ​ 
الرأس المتعبه ويزيل القشرة.​ 
يمكن مزج كمية من البيلون الأبيض المطحون بشكل ناعم مع ماء الورد والبابونج وعمل ​ 
عجينة تستخدم كقناع لتنقية الوجه من الزيوان والبثور ولإراحة الوجه من عناء التعب​ 
ويكون ذلك بدهن الوجه وحول العينين بالعجينة وتركه مدة ساعة مع الاسترخاء ثم​ 
يشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر.​ 
ومن استخداماته الصناعية: يستخدم البيلون المطحون في عملية تكرير وتصفية الزيوت​ 
المعدنية المستخدمة في الآليات وهو ما يسمى بـ (( الزيت المحروق)) حيث يضاف ​ 
البيلون المطحون الى الزيت المعدني المغللي فيساعد على امتصاص الشوائب وكذلك ​ 
يقوم بتعديل اللون من الأسود أو الأحمر القاتم الى الأحمر الفاتح.​ 
ومن استخداماته أيضأ: تستخدمه شركات حفر آبار البترول حيث يستخدم مع خلائط ​ 
أخرى أثناء حفر الأبار لما لديه من قدره عالية على الامتصاص .​ 
ومن الجدير ذكره أن سعر واحد طن من البيلون في مدينة حلب بسوريا لا يتجاوز 50 ​ 
دولار أمريكي .​ 
يستخدم خليط من البيلون الأبيض 70% والبيلون الأحمر 20% و 5% من الجبس و​ 
5% ماءات الكالسيوم ( أي الكلس المطفأ) في صنع الأواني الفخارية المنزلية وغيرها.​ 
حيث تخلط النسب هذه مع الماء لتشكيل عجينة متماسكة ثم نترك لتجف بالهواء ثم ​ 
تشوى بالفرن وتبرد وتكون جاهزة للإستخدام ......​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم في هذا الموضوع ولا أريد منكم سوى الدعاء ​


----------



## أبو نجم (21 مايو 2006)

وين الردود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات 
ما تزعل ازا ما اجاك ردود بس يمكن مش مهتمين بالموضوع


----------



## أبو نجم (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكور م ب على المرور


----------



## Housam (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبو نجم (28 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي Housam على المرور


----------



## نانا السباعي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

:14: جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## النسي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

ابونجم شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولو تكرمت انا ارغب في التعامل مع احد المصانع النتجه لهاذه الماده بكميات كبيرة ممكن ترسل لي عناوين على (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)

وشكرا عبدالله


----------



## حسام ح (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (23 أبريل 2009)

ما هى المواد المضافى غير البيلون على الزيت المحروق


----------



## zeid25 (23 أبريل 2009)

البيلون معروف ولكنني لم اكن على علم بتركيبه الكيميائي
لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## vipee (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من صاحب الموضوع مراسلتي للاهميه لاني محتاج هذه الماده 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
,وشكرا اخوك محمد


----------



## عطية سعدو (14 فبراير 2010)

مع الشكر الجزيل لأبو نجم بأطلاعنا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عزيزرجب (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوعك مهم جداااا*

بحسب خبرتك اتمنى ان تفيدني و تجيبني عن هذا السؤال : لكي يصبح البيلون جاهزا لاستخدامه في الزيت المحروق ما هي كلفة المعدات بعد خروجه من التربة ليصبح جاهز للتسويق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الترابة الحلبية*

الأخ ابونجم 
لمعلوماتك ان الترابة البيلونية والمسماة بالترابة الحلبية وعاميا تسمى بالبيلون ضعيفة الفعالية عند استخدامها في تكرير الزيوت المعدنية اوالزيوت النباتية لعدة اسباب منها احتوائها على نسبة عالية من الطمي ثانيا درجة النعومة والتى تلعب دورا اساسيا في عملية امتصاص المواد الملونة والمعقدات والشوارد المعدنية ودقائق الكربون اذ ان نعومتها ليست بالدرجة المطلوبة مما يؤدي الى انخفاض سطح التلامس اضافة الى ذلك رطوبتها التي تزيد عن الـ 10% والتي تؤثر بشكل كبير على الفعالية وتصل نسبة البيلون الخام المستعمل الى 40-50% من وزن الزيت المعالج وبهذه الحالة تمتص الترابة البيلونية نسبةلاتقل عن الـ 40% من وزنها زيت ضائع 
بينما الترابة البيلونية المنشطة كيميائيا وبنعومة ونسبة رطوبة منخفضة دون الـ8% لايزيد استهلاكها عن الـ 5% من وزن الزيت المعدني و2% من وزن الزيت النباتي وتكون نسبة امتصاصها بالزيت لاتزيد عن الـ 25%


----------

